# YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

This little guys is only like 6 months old he was born like this his tail looks like its broken... has anyone see anything like this before? do you think he will make it?

















Sorry about the crappy PICs


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, that is a very common deformity.
Kinda like "Scoliosis." (Or however you spell it.)

He absolutely won't make it if he's put into a tank full of pygos, he'll be eaten for sure.
Kept by himself, he will probably make it for quite some time, but hey.

The difference between humans and all other species of animal, is that they don't accept the continuation of the weak.
Humans do.

With humans, the deformed, diseased, retarded- all reproduce.
Therefore carrying on destructive, weak genes.

"The fittest will survive" is the way of nature.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

The difference between humans and all other species of animal, is that they don't accept the continuation of the weak.
Humans do.

With humans, the deformed, diseased, retarded- all reproduce.
Therefore carrying on destructive, weak genes.

"The fittest will survive" is the way of nature.
[/quote]

haha well said...


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you should euthanise him or put him in with other pygos and let natural selection take place. he looks rough.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

rolf!! piranha_man

as for the fish, it's six months old? wow he has not grown hardly any... you own him so it's your choice what you want to do with him.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Yes, that is a very common deformity.
> Kinda like "Scoliosis." (Or however you spell it.)
> 
> He absolutely won't make it if he's put into a tank full of pygos, he'll be eaten for sure.
> ...


We should take a tip from nature shouldn't we!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow that is terrible growth for 6 months... does he even eat?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

how big is he anyways??


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

6 months.....................you sure, he looks more like 1 month or 2


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That fish is a freak of nature !
Very small for 6 months !


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> That fish is a freak of nature !
> Very small for 6 months !


sorry hes 4 months old...hes only banged up because I have like 20 of them in a 40gal...but not for long I sold them all and they should be gone by this weekend...I am keeping the freak fish just because I dont think anyone would want him ill see how things go for him for a month or two and if he look unhappy in anyway ill put him in with mommy and daddy and let them take care of it.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

cleary said:


> That fish is a freak of nature !
> Very small for 6 months !


sorry hes 4 months old...hes only banged up because I have like 20 of them in a 40gal...but not for long I sold them all and they should be gone by this weekend...I am keeping the freak fish just because I dont think anyone would want him ill see how things go for him for a month or two and if he look unhappy in anyway *ill put him in with mommy and daddy and let them take care of it*.
[/quote]

yeah.. they'll have a good snack !


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think wheather you kill him or not should depend on how he's doing. Is he active? Can he swim right? Is he eating well?
If the answers to the above are yes, then I'd keep him. He's cool looking in a freaky sort of way.
You should name him Sloth. After that crazy mutant guy from "The Goonies".


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd keep
He is cool looking...and as was posted if he can swim and is active ect why not keep him?

Also posted was the bit on "weak" humans reproducing ect
Stephen Hawking also has a form of sclerosis, he is physically handicapped, but is one of the most brilliant minds of all time. There is a reason for ALL things being the way they are...
even your interesting little fish


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

As long as the fish isnt suffering then i dont see the problem, a nice novelty P


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

P-Dee said:


> I'd keep
> He is cool looking...and as was posted if he can swim and is active ect why not keep him?
> 
> Also posted was the bit on "weak" humans reproducing ect
> ...


Good point about Hawking.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Yes, that is a very common deformity.
> Kinda like "Scoliosis." (Or however you spell it.)
> 
> He absolutely won't make it if he's put into a tank full of pygos, he'll be eaten for sure.
> ...


We should take a tip from nature shouldn't we!
[/quote]
Then some idiot would start up where Hitler left off.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

history has a weird way of repeating itself...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Yes, that is a very common deformity.
> Kinda like "Scoliosis." (Or however you spell it.)
> 
> He absolutely won't make it if he's put into a tank full of pygos, he'll be eaten for sure.
> ...


its much more complicated than that, esp with other higher primates and other intelligent species...

also one could argue that the very fact these genes continue to express themselves, in this example, is proof that some of the weaker ones do continue to survive and reproduce.

its certainly not that "black and white", as your post indicates, is what i'm trying to say.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's funny... genes "Expressing themselves."









"The fittest will survive" is as true amongst dolphins as it is for amoeba.
It's a law of nature, and is as 'Black and white' as any other law.

No species in existence is completely devoid of disease and deformity, but nature has a way of keeping it under wraps.

Humans interfere with this process.

How many chimpanzees do you see with colds and cancer?

How many wolves are running around with hip displasia?
A lot of dogs (bred by humans) sure are...


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

get him a separate tank and stick it out with him as long as possible. i think he looks interesting.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

hey guys so far hes doing good...he gets aruond good and eats like a pig or like a piranha ha I think im going to keep him...ill post some new pics when he gets a little bigger...I call him the Gimp fish ha


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> The difference between humans and all other species of animal, is that they don't accept the continuation of the weak.
> Humans do.
> 
> With humans, the deformed, diseased, retarded- all reproduce.
> ...


Agreed!.

Hater


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd definentily keep him as long as he isn't showing stress from the condition. Good choice.









As far as the rest of it. I think as more time goes by, the more problems we will see with health as a hole because of the lengths we go to keep people with genetic problems healthy and breeding. I had a conversation about this not even a month ago. I said if you have a seriously disabling genetic problem, you should have your problem fixed, but also be fixed so you cant have children as part of the deal. People aren't responsible enough to make decisions like that for themselves. Even if they know 50% of their children will have the problem, they have kids anyway. Then their kids have kids, and the problem festers. We dont do enough to take care of our gene pool as a species.


----------



## tom98390 (Jul 19, 2007)

I think as gene therapy develops into a normal practice we will see many of the less then desired traits in humans leave the gene pool. I don't think I really like where this conversation is going on the human side. Coming from a very healthy male adult, I think that one of the many things that separate us from animals is how we are able to give people with disadvantages a closer to equal chance at life, and I think thats a beautiful thing. Enough on that......

As for the fish I would keep him if you have a place to house him, I highly doubt that many people have raised a fish like this too maturity and I think it would be interesting to see how he turns out. Keep us posted.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> That's funny... genes "Expressing themselves."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i'd hate to use big, scientific terms...

gene expression:

The process in which the infomation encoded in a gene is converted into a form useful for the cell. The first step is transcription, which produces a messenger RNA molecule complementary to the DNA molecule on which a gene is encoded. For protein-coding genes, the second step is translation, in which the messenger RNA is read by the ribosome to produce a protein.

maybe look up biological altruism or evolutionary biology before you try passing your opinion off as fact.

"how many chimpanzees do you see with colds and cancer?", lol. is that a joke?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> That's funny... genes "Expressing themselves."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i'd hate to use big, scientific terms...

gene expression:

The process in which the infomation encoded in a gene is converted into a form useful for the cell. The first step is transcription, which produces a messenger RNA molecule complementary to the DNA molecule on which a gene is encoded. For protein-coding genes, the second step is translation, in which the messenger RNA is read by the ribosome to produce a protein.

maybe look up biological altruism or evolutionary biology before you try passing your opinion off as fact.

"how many chimpanzees do you see with colds and cancer?", lol. is that a joke?
[/quote]

No, it's not a joke.

Think about it.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

keep him it will be interesting to see how he turns out


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Haha one of my fry was born like this as well....but without the crook look .Another fry more resembled a serra then a pygo.I thought atfirst maybe you got the mutant little devil i sold to the petshop lol. I would have kept them, but space and wife would not let me.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> That's funny... genes "Expressing themselves."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we def Do Not help with the way nature works we change its natural course thats for sure! But how do you know wolves don't have hip dysplasia (spelling)? maybe we don't see them b/c they are "taken care of" by nature.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sir, that is *exactly* my point.
_"Nature takes care of it."_


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

Allright lol
lemme ask you this

Do any of you really think that if you were thrown in with a pack of wolves or out in the woods with the grizzlys they wouldn't "take care of you?"
Humans are "weak" no matter how healthy they are, we are the leading species because we feel empathy and see the need for preserving life, no matter how different they are. WE are the ones
that invented this computer you're ranting on, do you think that would be possible if we didn't evolve?
By the way.....
Wolves get hip displasia and primates get cancer
thanks for showing what the level of intelligence is that is defending your point


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

P-Dee said:


> Allright lol
> lemme ask you this
> 
> Do any of you really think that if you were thrown in with a pack of wolves or out in the woods with the grizzlys they wouldn't "take care of you?"
> ...


"Thanks for showing what the level of intelligence is that is defending your point?"
That sentence doesn't even structurally make sense.

Now you're just being a jackass.

1.) Wolves don't get hip displasia *nearly* as much as dogs do, and when they do, they die.

2.) Humans are as much primates as chimps and apes are.
(Humans get and survive cancer to a *much* higher degree than do the other primates.)

You wanna argue semantics?
Bring it on.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

just an update hes doing...eating and growing like crazy...I took a few pics just to give you an idea of how hes growing

View attachment 161186


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow...looks funny...any more pics?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm surprised he's still alive cleary. Personally, this is why I make a couple of rounds of culling weaker fish; don't want the weaker ones taking up any valuable resources that the stronger, healthier fish can make use of. But then again, it was your choice to keep that little guy, and hopefully he'll live a long life. I'm also sure that he'll probably be killed if you were to put him into a tank with others of his size.

imho.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He's looking pretty cool!
Thanks for posting the recent pic!


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I'm surprised he's still alive cleary. Personally, this is why I make a couple of rounds of culling weaker fish; don't want the weaker ones taking up any valuable resources that the stronger, healthier fish can make use of. But then again, it was your choice to keep that little guy, and hopefully he'll live a long life. I'm also sure that he'll probably be killed if you were to put him into a tank with others of his size.
> 
> imho.


actualy he is very healthy and mean as hell he chases my finger when i put it up to his tank....but I do have him in his own 40gal tank for now just for his safety

View attachment 161201


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like he's coming along great. Glad you decided to keep him.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

he's a tight ass fish he'd be my favorite from the shoal


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

that's tight that he's a finger chaser. are you planning on putting him with a shoal of reds?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

good job your doing on that strange but cool piranha


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

THAT's crazy!


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

im glad you kept him and have him in a separate tank, if you run outa room id take him


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

He is in his on tank right now but to tell you the truth I think he would hold his own with the shoal when he gets a little bigger...I have had alot of reds and hes the only one that will chase my finger and almost eat out of my hand....anyone else have a weard looking red like this?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Solo pygos sometimes tend to be alot more aggressive, due to the fact that they don't have 6 other fish helping to make all the decisions. You may see a change in his attitude when adding to the shoal. He will have to find his place amongst them, which could go well, or opposite. Personaly, if he has as good a personality as you say he does, I would keep him solo, planted tank all pimped out for him to cruise. I wouldn't risk him.

He may act tough....but then again....so did Brock Lesner!


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> He may act tough....but then again....so did Brock Lesner!


haha thats hella funny


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

You gotta keep him.


----------

